# 2.6, reiserfs, errors

## n3x

The subject pretty much sums it up.

Every time I try to boot up a version of 2.6 (2.6.4-rc1 just a few minutes ago) I get an error about my root fs (reiser) having a "bad block." However, when I boot off the cd and run reiserfsck on my root partition, I get no errors. Any suggestions as to what I need to do to be able to use 2.6 kernels ?

--james

----------

## geckho

What kind of hardware is this on? I had the exact same problem on 2 identical hardrives. I filed in a bug report here.

My only solution was to emerge back to reiserfsprogs 3.6.4-r1.

----------

## n3x

Sweet, that worked. Hopefully they'll fix it up for us in the future.

----------

## padukes

Hi,

When I run reiserfsck - I get errors like these:

```
Checking internal tree../  1 (of   2)/  1 (of 152)/  1 (of  88)bad_item: vpf-10720: block

278628: The format (0) specified in the item header (1) was fixed to thfinished

Comparing bitmaps..finished

Checking Semantic tree:

vpf-10680: The directory [1 2] has the wrong block count in the StatData (26) - corrected to

(27)

vpf-10650: The directory [1 2] has the wrong size in the StatData (13072) - corrected to

(13712)
```

It always seems to be block 278628 - is that the kind of error that you were getting? Is there anyway to find out what is up with this block?

Thanks,

P

----------

## n3x

Yes, same sort of error. Like geckho said, emerging back to reiserfsprogs-3.6.4-r1 worked for me. It's a bug of some sort. I hope this works for you.

cheers,

james

----------

## padukes

Thanks - did you have to recreate the filesystem - or did you just re-run reiserfsck --fix-fixable - and that magically fixes it?

Thanks again,

P

----------

## n3x

It has nothing to do with the filesystem - reiserfsprogs has some bug in it with our specific hds and seems to be reading imaginary bad blocks. So I would imagine that once you downgrade reiserfsprogs everything will check fine at boot.

cheers,

james

----------

## padukes

I don't understand - I thought all reiserfsprogs has are the debugreiserfs, reiserfsck, resize_reiserfs, reiserfstune and makereiserfs.  If I don't run one of these programs then how can it help me?

Any help would be much appreciated,

Thanks,

P

----------

## kbatman

you need the apps to maintain the integrety of the filesystem ... the only way that you wouldn't need the reiserfsprogs would be is if you were using another filesystem ... you may not use them directly but normally your system will use them ... ie:  bootup ... if it is still an issue you might look into their suggestions ... if there is a bug affecting you then it goes away

----------

## n3x

Okay, here's the situation I encountered and I believe you are encountering:

-- your HD is _fine_ 

-- reiserfsprogs (reiserfsck, to be specific) has a bug in the version you are using that causes it to misread you HD as having a problem

-- a downgrade to reiserfsprogs-3.6.11 fixed my problem and will most likely fix your's

So - there is nothing wrong with your HD, so it need not be fixed. The problem is with reiserfsprogs (reiserfsck, to be more specific) and a downgrade to version 3.6.11 should fix the problem. So:

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.11 

```

and everything _should_ be fine and dandy.

Hope that helps !

cheers,

james

----------

## padukes

Hi All,

Thanks again for the help!  n3x- I assume you meant 3.6.4-r1 since that is the version described above (and I was currently using 3.6.11).  I downgraded tonight so hopefully it will work.

Do you guys have any suggestions around if I should do a --rebuild-tree.  I did a --fix-fixable which said afterwards that there were no corruptions but it always says that.  It also always says that it's block 278628. Is it worth getting reiser to ignore that block? Is that even possible?

Thanks again,

P

----------

## nahpets

I had the same problem last week with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4-r1. Downgrading reiserfsprogs to 3.6.4-r1 allowed me to boot my system.  Have there been any new developments regarding this problem?  Is the problem with the kernel or reiserfsprogs?

----------

